
Show HN: Serverless 2020 in ASCII - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/2020
======
zamadatix
6 config files to display a block of text and centering the text is on the
backlog describes the current state of serverless better than I ever could.

~~~
oefrha
I can’t even tell if this repo is satire. Wonder what Larry Wall would think
about this abomination.

~~~
tomc1985
Behold, everyone, this is the future!

------
vpzom
That's not even ASCII

~~~
iCarrot
It uses extended ASCII characters, so if you squint a little, it is still
ASCII.

